# Image stabilization and touch shutter Q



## Zv (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey guys I wonder if anyone can answer a quick question for me? 

With touch shutter enabled, does it activate the image stabilization when I touch the screen to take a shot (assuming I'm using the 18-55mm or 11-22mm lenses) or is the IS only activated through half press of the shutter? 

Can't seem to find anything in the manual. 

Thanks in advance and apologies if this has already been covered before.


----------



## crashpc (Aug 20, 2014)

Maybe it´s so obvious that nobody had the need to write it down. It´s highly unlikely, that it would take a shot without IS just because of using touch screen. It actually doesn´t make sense. Don´t worry, it works...


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm guessing it works like Mode 3 on the newer big whites - it probably kicks in with the shutter. It might be in the camera or lens manual...


----------



## Zv (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks guys, I wonder if the IS is always on even when you're composing the shot or just right before the shot is taken. 

I'm at work just now but I'll have a play about with it later and try and find out!


----------

